# Watermark fonts....



## inkjunkie (Nov 17, 2018)

Spent the summer taking photos at the local drag strip.  A buddy wants the track logo, my name and the date as a watermark. Have the tracks logo, and permission to use it. Next hurdle, using a graphic and text as a watermark. I don't have Photoshop...nor do I really want it.  Someone in a Facebook group mentioned getting a plug in called LR/Mogifry 2, this plug in will allow me to use a graphic and text together as a watermark. Great...until I checked my email...."Hey Doug....can you make the text portion of the watermark in a certain font?" Needless to say this font IS  not in the selection of LR/Mogifry 2....any suggestions? At some point I am planning on getting Photoshop...I just hate software that is a subscription. Couple that with the fact I am clueless in regards to using Photoshop....The image he wants....



I feel a bit honored that Skip said this was the best shot anybody got of him this past season...he races at several tracks..so several different shutter pushers have images of him...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 17, 2018)

I suspect that if you can find the font somewhere and install it on your PC (and probably reboot), Mogrify will be able to use it.


----------



## inkjunkie (Nov 18, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I suspect that if you can find the font somewhere and install it on your PC (and probably reboot), Mogrify will be able to use it.


Thanks...I have never added any fonts before so I was clueless as to how things worked. I just emailed my buddy...we are good to go with the font I found...


----------

